# Uber’s Algorithm Lawsuit



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

https://news.google.com/articles/CA...CAowl6p7MN-zCTC9vhU?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

They will find out that Algo does not and cannot treat each drivers same way. 1st preference should go to the daily drivers who work long hours. Uber survives on those drivers and they usually get rewarded. Drivers who show up sporadically ( like me:smiles should not be given the same leaning as the daily driver. When all the drivers come back, drivers who drove everyday during COVID should be given the extra preference, or maybe a extra dividend payment to them .:thumbup: 100 shares of Uber:smiles:


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

mbd said:


> They will find out that Algo does not and cannot treat each drivers same way.


Algorithms are just math so if two drivers have the same profile the algorithm will treat them the same however the possibility of two drivers having the same profile is basically zero. The only time each driver is equal is before we take our first trip.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

TBone said:


> Algorithms are just math so if two drivers have the same profile the algorithm will treat them the same however the possibility of two drivers having the same profile is basically zero. The only time each driver is equal is before we take our first trip.


Actually, an algorithm is a set of conditional statements. :thumbup:


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Actually, an algorithm is a set of conditional statements. :thumbup:


true but with math behind it all and you can use machine learning without any statements and just let the math do it all.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

mbd said:


> 1st preference should go to the daily drivers


first preference should go to the driver the closest ETA to the pax. then any other variable can be in play to 'disqualify' whomever was closer and move on to the next closest and on and on.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

UBers algo amount other things considers age, music tastes, income, vehicle types etc of Drivers AND Passengers when at all Possible.... to Match like-minded people ....

Ubers algo will try and match Banker Bob that likes classic music with a driver of a more expensive vehicle with similar musical taste

Ubers algo will try and Match the twisted sisters going to ANOTHER party with Jamal the party dude driver that always playing up the tunes in his Toyota Supra

Ubers Algo will try and Match welfare momma with 3 runny nose brats from Walmart with 10 bags of Gracery and 1 very fat ass to SHalster because he was overheard saying he likes like his women well rounded :biggrin:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

dauction said:


> SHalster because he was overheard saying he likes like his women well rounded


I heard that, even tho epic fail on tagging.  You should check another forum on 'what I like' 'cause you must have fallen down this morning and hit your head, like really hard. &#129335;‍♂

btw, I don't think your reply there is anything that is accurate. You know, for tone, balance and accuracy. :thumbup:


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

SHalester said:


> I heard that, even tho epic fail on tagging.  You should check another forum on 'what I like' 'cause you must have fallen down this morning and hit your head, like really hard. &#129335;‍♂
> 
> btw, I don't think your reply there is anything that is accurate. You know, for tone, balance and accuracy. :thumbup:


Sorry couldn't resist... actually on the Algo part that is true ...someone posted a few months back Ubers patent on the Algorithm...any data that can get from Driver and passengers is incorporated into the algo to match driver and passenger ...so it isn't "just" the closest driver.

The algo also knows when you will take a break, how far you like to go for pickup, the chances that you will cancel. how long it will take you compared to another driver ..as well as personal information to match with passenger

I'll try and locate that Patent post..very interesting read ... I use similar when building websites to "feed" Googles algo's to get a higher ranking

UPDATE: Mista T posted the Algo Patent last year ..very interesting read https://uberpeople.net/threads/ubers-matching-algorithm.351609/


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

it should just be a random generator, takes into account nothing else. Anything else should be illegal.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

mbd said:


> They will find out that Algo does not and cannot treat each drivers same way. 1st preference should go to the daily drivers who work long hours. Uber survives on those drivers and they usually get rewarded. Drivers who show up sporadically ( like me:smiles should not be given the same leaning as the daily driver. When all the drivers come back, drivers who drove everyday during COVID should be given the extra preference, or maybe a extra dividend payment to them .:thumbup: 100 shares of Uber:smiles:


That is exactly the problem. Uber should have no involvement in the day to day interactions of a driver. They claim to be a 3rd party service linking drivers with riders. They should not be playing favorites with certain groups of drivers for any reason. You then start to resemble an Employer looking out for it's favorite employees. They must really remain neutral.

When you give noob drivers the best rides just to get them hooked you are interfering with the natural process. When you tag a driver after a complaint and now he has to take a selfie every other hour you portray to have complete control over said driver. Only employees are rewarded.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

dauction said:


> ..someone posted a few months back


yeah, and also they post one of the variables is 'eye color'. sheesh. Show me the code or BS.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

SHalester said:


> yeah, and also they post one of the variables is 'eye color'. sheesh. Show me the code or BS.


Yeah I wouldn't dismiss it so easily...that's the whole point of AI


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

dauction said:


> .that's the whole point of AI


if you believe the dispatching software is an AI, well I have a few bridges I'd like to sell you. Really cheap. :laugh:


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

mbd said:


> , or maybe a extra dividend payment to them .:thumbup: 100 shares of Uber:smiles:


That's worth what....about 2 cents?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Any body want to expirement with putting Black Lives Matter in there profile ?

And BTW, someone posted the "Patent" on it a while back.

Now I see ^ Thanks.



dauction said:


> UPDATE: Mista T posted the Algo Patent last year ..very interesting read https://uberpeople.net/threads/ubers-matching-algorithm.351609/


Thanks, and after reading that , at the time, hard to imagine it can do all that in a Nano second. But stranger things have happened.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> yeah, and also they post one of the variables is 'eye color'. sheesh. Show me the code or BS.


Hair and eye color was included in their patent request. Whether or not Uber decided to include it in their dispatch software (most likely they did), the very fact they would desire that in their patent shows how truly unethical and creepy that organization is.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

SHalester said:


> if you believe the dispatching software is an AI, well I have a few bridges I'd like to sell you. Really cheap. :laugh:


OKay young fella...a quick introductory lesson..

*Artificial Intelligence - Meet the Team*

Uber is really one big Machine Learning problem - determining a route, how much to charge, how to pair riders in Pool - and AI Labs helps find solutions to all these problems and more across the many organizations at Uber. Did you know that the Uber AI group is made up of 5 different teams and 96 employees working on supporting Artificial Intelligence Research for Uber globally? Led by Chief Scientist Zoubin Ghahramani, Uber AI is doing exciting work in areas of research including Natural Language Processing, Bayesian Optimization, Neuroevolution, Reinforcement Learning, Deep Learning, and Computer Vision.









*Jingchen Liu, Senior Software Engineer on Uber's AI Team

Describe your team to someone outside of Uber?*

"Uber-AI (artificial Intelligence) is a new initiative aiming to become Uber's 'brain'. As a computer vision platform team inside UberAI, we not only develop in-house AI & Computer vision solutions directly but also make these technologies available like building blocks, with which, any product team inside Uber can quickly address computer vision and AI challenges in their own application scenarios."

Our team provides computer vision solutions to different Uber products. For example, detecting roads & parking-lots from satellite images for UberMap, identifying fraud ID verification images for uber-Safety, automatically extracting food items and price information from restaurant menu images for uber-Eats, understanding street scenes in real-time for Uber bikes and scooters.

*What attracted you to Uber?*

"I joined Uber 4 years ago and it excites me to be able to say that we are at the intersection of the latest AI technology and Uber's products that both affect so many people's lives.

Computer vision & AI is one of the fastest-growing technology in recent years (from AI/VR (Virtual Reality) to self-driving cars), And Uber is operating at a tremendous scale."

*What excites you about the organization you support?*

"Uber-AI is a new initiative aiming to become Uber's 'brain', with lots of new challenges and opportunities. And here I get to work closely with world-class researchers, engineers, and product designers and get great inspiration all the time."

*What are you looking to achieve next within your role?*

"Bring the latest computer vision and AI technologies to Uber. Create an infrastructure that supports the agile development of robust models that can be quickly adapted by other teams for their own application scenarios."

https://www.uber.com/en-GB/blog/ai-meet-the-team-jingchen-liu/
_At Uber, we take advanced research work and use it to solve real world problems. In our __Science at Uber video series__, Uber employees talk about how we apply data science, artificial intelligence, machine learning, and other innovative technologies in our daily work._

Zoubin Ghahramani, Chief Scientist at Uber, spent many years in academia researching artificial intelligence. In very recent years, he has seen this field move from the theoretical into the practical, finding real-world applications in a variety of industries. Applied to the huge amount of data around transportation, artificial intelligence has the capability to make travel easier and more seamless.

At Uber, deep learning, an area of artificial intelligence research, finds use in multiple applications, including improving our understanding of cities and traffic, helping compute ETAs, and in developing self-driving cars. Beyond deep learning, however, we also use machine learning and other areas of artificial intelligence to make transportation better.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Hair and eye color was included in their patent request.


I have seen those silly posts and still call total BS. The pax is never asked for their preference so the variable has no meaning. And anyway, post code or it didn't happen.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Check out what engineering is working on ..

https://eng.uber.com/


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

baaaa Uber must have a loose definition of AI. Mine is the computer can pass the Turing test.

Machine learning is NOT true AI. sheesh. 

now where is HAL.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> I have seen those silly posts and still call total BS. The pax is never asked for their preference so the variable has no meaning. And anyway, post code or it didn't happen.


Those "silly posts" are the actual patent application filed by Uber, so call BS all you want.


SHalester said:


> The pax is never asked for their preference so the variable has no meaning.


Nonsense argument. The execs would have to have rocks in their heads to do that. They don't need to. They know enough about their drivers and pax to use that profile without asking.


SHalester said:


> And anyway, post code or it didn't happen.


Sure, no problem. Getting ahold of Uber's code would be a cinch.



dauction said:


> Check out what engineering is working on ..
> 
> https://eng.uber.com/


All of the money Uber spends on their "R&D" and other "things" gets included in the "cost" of the rides that their stooges in the media dutifully report.

Keep that in mind the next time you read about how much money Uber supposedly "loses" on every ride.


----------



## Waingro (Aug 29, 2016)

=RAND()


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Those "silly posts" are the actual patent application filed by Uber,


oh please. How many patents does Apple file that never get to be in a product?
So far, no proof posted here that 'eye color' is a current variable. Post the code, or it didn't, doesn't, hasn't happened.

Eye color, what HS, BS and all crap from any animal.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I believe posting any code is Priority in formation and must have a clearance to access it with in the company. 

Now if you will deposit say a millions dollars US in my off shore account I'll see what I can do. Deal ! ?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

dauction said:


> OKay young fella...a quick introductory lesson..
> 
> *Artificial Intelligence - Meet the Team*
> 
> ...


He looks well-rested.

Probably doesn't lose too many winks of sleep thinking about the millions of drivers his software ****s over 24/7.

Any sleep he does lose is due to his mind racing trying to come up with better ways to take more money out of the pockets of the drivers.

Hopefully he's one of those Uber employees crying about their higher than expected taxes from the sale of their Uber stock.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

dauction said:


> UPDATE: Mista T posted the Algo Patent last year ..very interesting read


Not the, patent, a patent. Uber holds 1000s of patents. They have a patent on a way to streamline the patent process.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

mbd said:


> They will find out that Algo does not and cannot treat each drivers same way. 1st preference should go to the daily drivers who work long hours. Uber survives on those drivers and they usually get rewarded. Drivers who show up sporadically ( like me:smiles should not be given the same leaning as the daily driver. When all the drivers come back, drivers who drove everyday during COVID should be given the extra preference, or maybe a extra dividend payment to them .:thumbup: 100 shares of Uber:smiles:


While not perfect, rides should be dispatched by proximity only. That's how Uber was sold to the public and especially to all of the cab drivers Travis tried to recruit to Uber.

But most important of all there needs to be TRANSPARENCY.

Basic decency dictates telling drivers where they stand on the "preference scale" and what their chances are of getting decent rides or even rides at all. That way the driver can make an informed decision for whether or not he chooses to set aside time to work a shift.

Of course Uber has no decency.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

https://futurism.com/the-byte/uber-drivers-sue-algorithm


----------



## myNAMEismyNAME (Jul 20, 2020)

closest driver should get request 1st periodt.

this is most green, most efficient, least discriminatory.

the ONLY time the algo should kick in & start playing favorites is if there are multiple drivers same distance away & even thats a waste of time.

It should simply bounce from closest driver, then next closest, then so on till whatever random amount say 10 drivers, where it goes back to the closest with a higher offer. But thats too complicated.

choosing drivers based on stars, vehichle type, gender, height, etc is flat out racist even travis ks lame excuse about not having tips because its racist means stars and ratings would also be racist & that trickles down to the racist genderist algo as studies show women are tipped more then men, & white guys are tipped more than brown gits hence stars and ratings would follow suit...

if the goal is to match a rider with a driver in the fastest, greenest, most efficient time possible to minimize wait & trip times the ONLY thing that matters is which driver is closest periodt.

there is no such thing as "a i" thats just marketing its basic skip logic, if this then do that, & since were at a point computers can do millions if not billions of if this then that calculations a second, it just goes thru all of them until the right one hits, thats not intelligence lmao its throwing noodles at the wall till one sticks and bloats the code


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I believe posting any code is Priority in formation and must have a clearance to access it with in the company.


u think? It also means nobody here has ever seen the code, worked the code or heard from a friend 'about the code'.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I have seen those silly posts and still call total BS. The pax is never asked for their preference so the variable has no meaning. And anyway, post code or it didn't happen.


There's no need to ask for any preferences, if pax tend to tip to some drivers, cancel on different ones low rate third ones, algorithm will try to find something common from first category like an age, color, the places there's both of them living or driving, etc.
If you live and drive in the hood most of the time, and came to rich neighborhood you gonna get zero/nada.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> https://news.google.com/articles/CA...CAowl6p7MN-zCTC9vhU?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en


It's a waste of time and money.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dauction said:


> UBers algo amount other things considers age, music tastes, income, vehicle types etc of Drivers AND Passengers when at all Possible.... to Match like-minded people ....
> 
> Ubers algo will try and match Banker Bob that likes classic music with a driver of a more expensive vehicle with similar musical taste
> 
> ...


Discrimination !!!


----------



## roxoz (Jul 2, 2020)

Uber and Lyft are concerned more with the customer and their satisfaction. They're going to award the ride to the closest driver at the time.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> There's no need to ask for any preferences,


wild wild speculation based on........? How we felt when we woke up this morning? 

BS doesn't age well.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

mbd said:


> 1st preference should go to the daily drivers who work long hours.





mbd said:


> drivers who drove everyday during COVID should be given the extra preference,


_Request Denied. Thanks for your input._


SHalester said:


> first preference should go to the driver the closest ETA to the pax


_Request Denied. Thanks for your input._


dauction said:


> to Match like-minded people ....


_Request Denied. Thanks for your input.

It's been decided that the AI will search out the Ants with a history of taking the lowest offers._


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

They do realize Uber can change it and show whatever they feel like showing (while covering their tracks), right?

You are only going to help their case with this lawsuit.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Discrimination !!!


Uber is a MATCHMAKER ...it selects the best match based on MANY Variables ..

That's not discrimination ... IT CAN be discriminatory if for example a Driver constantly cancels on every woman ...AND Ubers algo stops sending the person women pu's ...that would be discrimination.

If Ubers algo, on the other hand, Matches a driver that drives a Subaru, plays classical music is 50 years old with a passenger that has LIKED the Driver before, also likes classical music and of the same age bracket and is maybe 2 minutes further away than the closet driver ...that's not discrimination


----------



## myNAMEismyNAME (Jul 20, 2020)

dauction said:


> Uber is a MATCHMAKER ...it selects the best match based on MANY Variables ..
> 
> That's not discrimination ... IT CAN be discriminatory if for example a Driver constantly cancels on every woman ...AND Ubers algo stops sending the person women pu's ...that would be discrimination.
> 
> If Ubers algo, on the other hand, Matches a driver that drives a Subaru, plays classical music is 50 years old with a passenger that has LIKED the Driver before, also likes classical music and of the same age bracket and is maybe 2 minutes further away than the closet driver ...that's not discrimination


no its stupid & a complete waste of code which does nothing but bloat the code, simply unecessary its like the have a bunch of monkeys banging on keyboards


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

myNAMEismyNAME said:


> no its stupid & a complete waste of code which does nothing but bloat the code, simply unecessary its like the have a bunch of monkeys banging on keyboards


Image is everything ...you want your Customers happy and spending ..you want them as repeat customers ..not customers that say .. I'l never take Uber again because they sent me a driver wearing a **** the world T-shirt and cigarette butts all over his car, or ******* bob customer is sent Driver Hip Hop Jamal with his music blaring

Data on Customers and Drivers and matching them is CRUCIAL

Like any Business Uber isn't about Drivers it's about CUSTOMERS ..the People with the Money


----------



## myNAMEismyNAME (Jul 20, 2020)

dauction said:


> Image is everything ...you want your Customers happy and spending ..you want them as repeat customers ..not customers that say .. I'l never take Uber again because they sent me a driver wearing a @@@@ the world T-shirt and cigarette butts all over his car, or ******* bob customer is sent Driver Hip Hop Jamal with his music blaring
> 
> Data on Customers and Drivers and matching them is CRUCIAL
> 
> Like any Business Uber isn't about Drivers it's about CUSTOMERS ..the People with the Money


uber lyft isnt a "business" they care zero about driver experience and maybe .5 of rider experience, before pandemic riders were cancelled on constantly & had 5 minute wait times, now its 20+ minutes, mcdonalds doesnt hold up well after 20 miles in someones car, if they cared the same rider from 20 miles away wouldnt be pinging me every 20 minutes for an hour, the next ping would offer me more money to go get them, not cycle thru 10 drivers to find the dumbest most desperate one.

i couldnt even imagine the crappy exeperience riders put up with and its because at this point its all losers mad at the world cuz they work 40+ hours & still cant afford something a 16 year old can hustle up in months(a car), a scooter, or a bus pass, they have multiple duis or license suspended, dont have any friends, family members, or co workers they can bum rides from no more, burned all those bridges, and have to pay $8-$15 to get to their mccrappy jobs spending 2+ hours working every day JUST to get back & forth to work because figuring out how to get 1-5 miles with all their functioning limbs and corky from life goes on i q is hard.

this is nothing but a ponzi scam, no one cares about profit, it takes 10,000 drivers, driving 40 hours a week for a year just to pay the ceo lmao

they arent even customers their strangers who figured out they can use an app to stesl from a stranger the second actual cost + is charged more than half of them go poof back to their adidas, poor people just poor not stupid, i dont ear fast food much but if subway was selling $5 footlongs for $2 id eat there 4 times a day geez

stop talking about this organized crime racket like its legit business they dont care about anyone, they only care some idiot accepta the ride cuz they get a 50-90% of each one

if they cared dont you think theyd actually verify inspection forms or personal insurance? cuz they dont, they were forced & sued into actually doing background checks lol before the law suits they only bothered to run half of them letting all types of rapists and pedos on the platform

everything they do has criminal intent behind it

people who have no cars dont have a choice but to use the service as its the cheapest ride on the planet as their friends would charge em more, just like drivers actually driving for .60 a mile or $4 minimum fares dont have a choice because $3 an hour bears zero

people with MONEY tip & take xl or higher lmao, they dont cheap out on pool & risk their lives with some mope in a 15 year old beater risking their luves for 3 tacos profit per hour

if they cared they wouldnt have 96+% churn theyd want to keep experienced drivers not cut their pay 20+% EVERY year so only driver left screen rides or are new with zero experience so they fail out before they get to 100 rides, they wouldnt try paying labor with points, badges, snacks, treat a job like its some game so pretty much 99% of drivers hate & despise the app which leads to drivers shuffling, playing games to get back money that was stolen from them by some evil apps brogrammedctricks on a previous ride

x riders at this point are all minimum wage employees, or junkies / failed prostitutes hotel hoppin its pretty much pure filth since the pandem & all the business / restauraunt / sports / concert / convention / vacationer crowd vanished, its all grocery store, wal mart loserville people on the lower tiers complaining about pool being gone & having to wait 30+ minutes for their 1.5 mile journey

customers lmao most people stopped hanging out with "adult" losers who cant afford cars a few months after they turn 16, most locals who use the service are just that they need to buy a bike or a bus pass, the tourist traveller crowd is where the goid fares are at, people who go to the airport weekly, monthly not once a year on holidays on spirit or frontier geez

crucial lmao its gotta be the dumbest most bloated easy to game algo ever coded


----------

